# 2014 Columbus Hops Oniony



## spaced (1/5/15)

Hi All,

Hoping someone has experience with this. All previous years of Columbus have been fantastic. Really dank, very tasty.

Cracked open my bag of 2014 Columbus and all I get is a big Onion aroma. Not a little. Tons.

Should I accept my losses and throw it out? Let it sit out and hope the aroma goes away? Use them anyway?

Thanks,


----------



## Yeastfridge (1/5/15)

Bummer. Maybe try making a tea out of them and see what that smells/tastes like before making a call


----------



## Yob (1/5/15)

I haven't noticed it myself as yet, might be a crook batch.

PM me and I'll send you some to compare if you'd like.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/15)

That's interesting. A few years ago with the Chinese hop bulk buy the variety "Marco Polo" was touted as their equivalent of Columbus. Hence the cheeky name (explorers).
The main characteristic was an oniony garlicky aroma.
I wonder if this is a trait chucked by Columbus cultivars from time to time.


----------



## spaced (1/5/15)

Yob said:


> I haven't noticed it myself as yet, might be a crook batch.
> 
> PM me and I'll send you some to compare if you'd like.


Thank you very much for the offer mate. But I reckon this is down to the farm it was sourced from. A bit of reading says that it can be caused by leaving too long on the vine.


----------



## lukiferj (1/5/15)

I have a couple of pounds and mine all smelt great. Where did you get it from?


----------



## spaced (1/5/15)

lukiferj said:


> I have a couple of pounds and mine all smelt great. Where did you get it from?


Yakima valley hops. Have bought the same hops two years before and all good.


----------



## lukiferj (1/5/15)

spaced said:


> Yakima valley hops. Have bought the same hops two years before and all good.


That's where I got mine from too. Certainly haven't noticed any odd smells or tastes.


----------



## Yob (1/5/15)

Remember, all crops aren't equal, different farms etc


----------



## BottloBill (1/5/15)

I have several pounds coming soon from Yakima, so will post back my impressions on opening.....subscribed to post


----------



## spaced (1/5/15)

Looking at this post it sounds like they might have mixed it up. 

Bugger

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=21965.0


----------



## BottloBill (13/5/15)

BottloBill said:


> I have several pounds coming soon from Yakima, so will post back my impressions on opening.....subscribed to post


 Got it a couple of days ago aaaaaaand........


No not getting onion or garlic!


----------



## Brewman_ (13/5/15)

I got a handful of it right now. No Onion characters in this lot. I find it very intense to the point it makes me sneeze.

Make some hop teas out of it and smell / taste that and see if it remains... Before you toss it.

Cheers Steve


----------

